# Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend



## Koipaar (29. Dez. 2010)

Zuerst einmal ein herzliches Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit geistert eine Idee durch meinen Kopf und ich habe es endlich geschafft, sie in der angehängten PDF zu konkretisieren. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie nicht nur gelesen wird, sondern wenn ihr mir auch eure Meinung dazu schreibt, vielleicht wird etwas daraus.

Liebe Grüße aus Budenheim,

Christoph und Antje


----------



## MadDog (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Christoph und Antje,
Eure Idee finde ich im Grunde genommen nicht schlecht. Mir ging es genau so, als ich meinen ersten Teich 1992 angelegt habe.
Ich habe Bücher gewälzt, bin von einem Problem ins nächste gestolpert, habe eine Lösung gefunden die in einem anderen Buch als sch..... da gestellt wurde.
Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ein Buch unter der Masse der Bücher die es über dieses Thema gibt auffallen soll. Es ist eine Menge Arbeit, Reverche notwendig und man muß letztendlich auch einen Verlag finden, der dieses Buch veröffentlicht.
Eure Idee ist auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert, bloß wie soll man diese umsetzen? Eine Möglichkeit wäre hier im Forum eine Rubrik nützliche Tips für Teichbauer anzulegen. Auf diese könnte jeder zurückgreifen ohne über die Masse der verschiedenen Beiträge in den Foren den Überblick zu verlieren.
Ich habe nützliche Tips und Anregungen z.B. mir rauskopiert und in einen separaten Ordner gepackt, wo ich jederzeit nachschauen kann.

Gruß aus Dortmund
und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Frank


----------



## koifischfan (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Grundsätzlich ist das eine gute Idee. Mehr will/kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.

Eine Frage tat sich aber sofort auf: Was willst du im Buch schreiben, wenn die Antworten im Forum teilweise auseinander gehen. Beispiel gefällig?

Pumpenleistung: Die eine Hälfte sagt, Teichvolumen in einer Stunde filtern (Bis zu welchem Volumen geht das überhaupt?  ) Die Andere, weniger ist mehr /dazu gehöre ich).

Fütterung: Die einen sind für 5 Mahlzeiten am Tag, der Rest ist für 2 Mal die Woche.


----------



## Koipaar (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Frank,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Zu den Anmerkungen: Ich kenne natürlich nicht alle Mitglieder des Forums und schon gar nicht deren beruflichen Hintergründe aber vielleicht haben wir unter uns einen Verleger. Dass ein Buch viel Arbeit macht, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich habe das Glück in einem Verlag zu arbeiten (in der Layout und Produktionsabteilung). Unser Schwergewicht liegt zwar im Bereich Fachzeitschriften, wir (und unser Mutterkonzern) produzieren aber auch Bücher. Sollte es soweit kommen, daß die Idee mehr als eine Idee wird, würde ich wenn es soweit ist, die Sache unserer Geschäftsführung präsentieren (wenn möglich nicht allein sondern mit einem weiteren Mitglied des Forums). Auch habe ich schon mit einer befreundeten Journalistin gesprochen und sie wäre gerne bereit, ihre Kontakte zu nutzen und auch aktiv an einem Buch mitzuarbeiten.
Nochmals Danke für deine Meinung

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Ich denke so etwas lebendiges wie ein Forum lässt sich nur schwer in etwas statischem wie einem Buch wiedergeben. Wenn Du Dir die Themen hier im Forum in den letzten Jahren mal anschaust, so tauchen zwar oft die selben Fragen immer wieder auf, die heute oft  routiniert beantwortet werden können, aber in speziellen Bereichen werden einzelne und auch andere Themen intensiver behandelt. 
Vor einigen Jahren z.B. war ein Vortex noch das Non Plus Ultra, heute sieht man das ganz anders. 
Das Buch wird mit erscheinen veraltert sein. 
Wer ist Deine Zielgruppe für das Buch ? 
Die Leute hier im Forum können doch ueber die Suche alles recht komfortabel nachlesen, hinterfragen und ggf. weiter diskutieren. 
Das allerschwierigste an so einem Projekt stelle ich mir aber vor, wer ist der herausgeber, und wie sollen die Inhalte des Forums (also Postings einzelner User) im Buch kenntlich gemacht werden ? 
Auch wenn ich jetzt noch keine Zielgruppe vor Augen habe könnte ich mir vorstellen, vielleicht als Versuch die Fachbeiträge mit Einverständnis der Verfasser zu publizieren. 
Das ganze Forumswissen in eine Buchform zu bringen wäre ungefähr so als wenn Du wikipedia als X-bändiges gedrucktes Lexikon rausgeben wolltest. ... zu statisch. 

Meine Meinung, aber ich bin bei sowas auch eher der Skeptiker, der solche Sachen lieber gut geplant angeht. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Koipaar (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Koifischfan,

deinen Kritikpunkt finde ich super, denn er passt genau zu meiner Idee. In den Bücher die ich gelesen habe stand z.B. zum Thema Pumpenleistung immer irgendein Wert. Alles andere war entweder über- oder unterdimensioniert. Nach fünf Bücher hatte man dann mindestens 3 verschiedene Werte und jeder sollte der allein glücklich machende sein. Das Ergebnis: Verwirrung. Aber die Teiche, die äußeren Gegebenheiten, die Filtertechnik sind nun mal unterschiedlich, also ist es doch nur natürlich, dass bei dem einen Teich eine eher geringere Umwälzungsquote ideal ist, bei dem anderen Teich aber durchaus eine höhere Umwälzungsquote nötig ist. Warum sollte man nicht genau das in einem Buch schreiben. Da setzt ja auch meine Kritik an vielen Büchern an, es wird eine Pumpenleistung, einer Filterleistung genannt und gleichzeitig behauptet, genau das ist die ideale Lösung.
Grüße aus Budenheim,

Christoph


----------



## Koipaar (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Wuzzel,

du glaubst gar nicht, wie wichtig Skeptiker sind. Meine Erfahrung sagt mir, die Mischung macht es. Aber zu deinen Anmerkungen. Als Zielgruppe sehe ich Menschen, die überlegen, ob sie einen Teich bauen sollen oder nicht und ebenfalls noch nicht wissen, welche Art Teich sie gerne hätten, bzw. was für ein Teich für sie geeignet wäre. Allein von daher dürfte es klar und logisch sein, dass nicht das gesamte Fachwissen in einer Art Lexikon zusammengefasst werden soll. Klar kann man hier im Forum bequem nachlesen, aber wenn ich mich mit Bekannten oder Kollegen über unseren Teichbau letztes Jahr unterhalten habe kam mit fast 100%-iger Sicherheit die Frage, aus welchen Buch ich mir denn die Infos geholt hätte. Das Beiträge nicht ohne einverständnis des Verfassers veröffentlicht werden dürfen, ergibt sich schon aus dem Urheberrecht. Aber auch das würde zu meiner Idee gehören, nicht ein oder zwei (genannte Autoren) sondern viele. In einem Punkt gebe ich dir zumindest teilweise Recht, in der Sache mit dem "veraltet". Es gibt meiner Meinung nach aber viele Punkte die sich nie ändern, z.B. der, dass jeder Teich eine vernünftige Abdichtung braucht und dass es dafür mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt. 

Liebe Grüße aus Budenheim, 
Christoph


----------



## Christine (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Christoph,

wer sagt, dass Du die richtigen Informationen rausfilterst?
Wie willst Du das mit dem Urheberrecht gebacken bekommen?
Hast Du die Forenbetreiber schon mal gefragt, was sie davon halten?
Wie willst Du das Einverständnis aller Mitglieder erhalten?
Wie willst Du die Tantiemen auf die einzelnen Mitglieder verteilen?
Und warum soll ich Geld für ein Buch und eine DVD ausgeben, wenn ich hier das lebendige, ständig fortschreitende Forum habe, das mir sofort antwortet, wenn neue Fragen auftauchen?

Meine Meinung: Lasst die Bäume leben, die für dieses Projekt überflüssiger Weise drauf gehen würden, denn die Fachbücher von heute sind m.E. im Zeitalter des Internets einfach nur unnötig.


----------



## Koipaar (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Christine,

ich glaube nicht, dass ich in der Lage bin, allein zu allen Themen die richtigen Informationen herauszufiltern, hierbei käme es auf Teamarbeit an.
Die Sache mit dem Urheberrecht ist relativ einfach zu handhaben, jeder der sich beteiligt, würde für den Fall der Veröffentlichung sein Einverständnis vorab geben (evtl. nach Autorenkorrektur)
Ich habe alle Mitglieder angesprochen und dachte, damit auch automatisch auch die Forenbetreiber. Falls nicht, sorry, mein Fehler.
Das einverständnis aller Mitglieder wäre rechtlich nicht nötig wenn im Buch darauf hingewiesen wird, dass sich nur ein Teil der Mitglieder beteiligt hat.
Also ich denke nicht, dass ein einzelnes Buch dazu geignet ist "reich" zu werden und das war auch nie mein Ansatzpunkt. Davon abgesehen, wie beim Teichbau gibt es auch für diese Frage eine Lösung, z.B. könnten man den Erlös gleichmäßigt unter allen Beteiligten aufteilen (natürlich nur eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten)
Natürlich ersetzt ein Buch kein lebendiges Forum, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich jeder Teichinteressierte (zumal dann, wenn er sich erstmals mit dem Thema beschäftigt) sofort ins Internet geht um nach einem entsprechenden Forum zu suchen, jedenfalls ist das meine Meinung.

Liebe Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## Christine (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*



Koipaar schrieb:


> Also ich denke nicht, dass ein einzelnes Buch dazu geignet ist "reich" zu werden und das war auch nie mein Ansatzpunkt.



Aber ist nicht der Ansatzpunkt eines Verlages, mit einem Buch Geld zu verdienen? Oder willst Du das Buch im Eigenverlag herausgeben? 

Und wer sagt Dir, dass Deine Mitstreiter Ahnung von dem haben, was sie von sich geben?


----------



## koifischfan (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Ich denke gerade an eine Teichbau-DVD.


----------



## Koipaar (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Christine,

natürlich werden Bücher produziert um Geld zu verdienen. Aber kaum ein Verlag (auch der für den ich arbeite) kommt auf die Idee ein Buch zu produzieren und damit den Umsatz aller Zeiten zu machen. Sollte es überhaupt soweit kommen, wäre mein es mein Ansatz, dass z.B der Verlag für den ich arbeite die technische Produktion wie Layout, Druck und Vertrieb übernimmt und dafür einen Prozentsatz X der Erlöse bekommt. Selbstverständlich wie bei allen Punkten, nur eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten. Ob meine Mitstreiter Ahnung haben, kann ich natürlich nie mit Sicherheit feststellen, aber dass kann wohl niemand. Aber ich bin auch nie davon ausgegangen, dass ich allein entscheiden soll, wer Ahnung hat und wer nicht. Meine Idee beruht auf Teamarbeit – falls überhaupt möglich

Liebe Grüße, Christoph


----------



## Christine (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Christoph,

hast Du denn mal jemanden aus Deinem Verlag gefragt, der das von der kaufmännischen Seite betrachtet - da gibt es bestimmt Richtwerte, was man für so ein Projekt an Startkosten einkalkulieren muss und bei welcher Auflage der Break Even Point liegt.


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*



Koipaar schrieb:


> ...aber wenn ich mich mit Bekannten oder Kollegen über unseren Teichbau letztes Jahr unterhalten habe kam mit fast 100%-iger Sicherheit die Frage, aus welchen Buch ich mir denn die Infos geholt hätte.


Ich denke, hier kommt es auf das Alter des Gegenüber an...
Ich (39), der im Prinzip mit dem Computer, Modem, Bulletin-Boards, und Internet, zeitnah aufgewachensen ist. Der hat gegen ein 'guck bei www..../ lies im Forum bei....  ' gar kein problem...auch mit stundenlangem lesen.

Bei 10-15 Jahre älteren Leuten sieht das schon wesentlich anders aus...

Bei den Jüngeren merkt man schon hier im Forum, das mitunter ungeduld herrscht... und Bücher sind da ja schon automatisch alt und out 

Es ist also schwierig ein solches Buch zu plazieren und optisch so hervorzuheben, dass es halt auch jemand im Buchladen, Fachabteilung, Amazon (ja, man muss es erwähnen  ) auffällt und einen Grund sieht es zu kaufen...



blumenelse schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Lasst die Bäume leben, die für dieses Projekt überflüssiger Weise drauf gehen würden, denn die Fachbücher von heute sind m.E. im Zeitalter des Internets einfach nur unnötig.


Im Prinzip schliesse ich mich Else an... 
Viel interessanter könnte eine Aufarbeitung (Verfeinerung, Strukturierung, ggf. Formulierungen und ergänzung um bewährte Neuerungen) der bisherigen Fachbeiträge sein und natürlich weiterer Erkenntnisse in Form eines (eigentlich ist es ja schon langsam ein Schimpfwort  ) Wikis.

Der Haken eines Wikis ist, das es erstmal Arbeit macht, aber kein Geld einbringt.

Darin sehen hier aber sicher die meisten User kein bedarf (Ergäznung: an Geld einnehmen ist gemeint).

Und wenn man den richtigen Link wählt und der Inhalt stimmt, dann spricht sich der Link nicht nur in den einschlägigen Foren rum, sondern wird mitunter auch zur Mundpropaganda.

Im übrigen muss ein Wiki nicht immer ein Artikel Wiki sein.

Deinem pdf-Text habe ich sehr gut angesehen, dass Du es sehr wohl verstehst schilder und zu schreiben.

Man kann auch schöne Einleitungen und Berichte schreiben und in dem Text dann dann sehr schön in die entsprechenden Interessengebiete verzweigen bzw. referenzieren.

Aber.. es ist Aufwand und will gepflegt sein und man braucht die Zustimmungen trotzdem.


Egal ob Buch oder Online... es ist nicht einfach.


----------



## Pammler (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Meine Meinung:

Aus dem Forum habe ich für meinen Pflanzenteich ohne Fische vielleicht 2% der Infos gebraucht, dafür kauf ich mir doch kein Buch! Die 2% waren vom Umfang her schon ein Taschenbuch. Was soll das für ein Wälzer werden?
Wenn dann ein Taschenbuch mit Teichbau-Geschichten zum Forum. Dann lernen die Leute das Forum kennen und die Infos gibt es ganz individuell. Gute Geschichten gibt es hier massenweise. Eine hast du ja im pdf


----------



## VolkerN (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Einen wunderschoenen guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Wuzzel. Ein solches Forum wie Dieses ist lebendig ...hier gibts es bereits sehr gute Abhandlungen zum Thema Teichbau ...aber auch zur Pflege ...und natuerlich zu so Klassikern wie dem Thema "Algen" 

...und das Beste ist: all diese Artikel koennen um neue Erkenntnisse jederzeit erweitert werden und dieses Wissen steht dann sofort allen zur Verfuegung. Gedruckte Buecher zu solch einem Thema sind zwar sicher "ganz nett" ...aber in Zeiten des Internets mit dieser hervorragenden Form Wissen zu teilen ...denke ich das ein Buch zu dem Thema keine grosse Auflage erreichen wird. 

Man kann sich in einem Forum wie hier in solch ein Thema einlesen und gleich Fragen dazu stellen ...find ich einfach sehr gut. 

Gerade auch fuer jemanden der sich mit dem Anlegen eines Teichs befasst, gibt es online sehr viele Moeglichkeiten sich zu informieren (...speziell auch hier im Forum). Ich glaube die Generation der Leute  die sich einen Teich anlegt ist sehr vertraut mit dem Intenet. 

Seit ich dieses Forum gefunden habe ...stellt sich fuer mich die Frage ein Buch zu dem Thema zu kaufen gar nicht mehr. 

Ich glaube die Zielgruppe ist relativ gering. Aus Sicht eines Verlages koennte ich mir vorstellen das eher ein Bildband zu vermarkten ist. Solch ein Buch -im hoeherpreisigen Segement- duerfte sicherlich Abnehmer finden. 

Im Gartenbereich gibt es beispielsweise so wunderbare Buecher wie 101 Traumgaerten mit Bildern (und natuerlich auch Textbeitraegen dazu) von den schoensten Gaerten im deutschsprachigen Raum. Hierfuer gibt es aus meiner Sicht bestimmt einen Markt.

Ich glaube nicht wenige hier im Forum koennten dazu tolle Beitraege liefern. Solche Buecher (im Gartenbereich) werden von der Zielgruppe der Garten- und Langschaeftsgaertner zum Beispiel gern gekauft ...als Ideengeber.

Bei der Kalendergestaltung von Mitch fand ich das fuer solch eine Idee bestimmt viele Bilder zusammenkommen wuerden ...ich vermute beim Kalender haette es fuer einen Tages-Abreisskalender gereicht 
...wobei es viel zu schade waer jeden Tag solch herrliche Bilder abzureissen...


----------



## Dr.J (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo,

wir haben hier im Forum doch in einem Unterforum unsere* Fachbeiträge*. Diese haben inzwischen eine stattlich Zahl angenommen, die sowohl das Basiswissen darstellen, also auch weiterführendes Fachwissen. Warum investiert ihr eure Energie nicht einfach in die Erstellung von weiteren Fachbeiträgen, damit wir unsere Fachbibliothek weiter ausbauen können? Ebenso haben wir hier ein sehr umfangreiches* Lexikon* und die Rubrik der *Teichbeispiele*. Gesammeltes Wissen pur. Hier können sich Schreibfreudige gerne austoben.

Aber der entscheidende Vorteil der Rubriken *Fachbeiträge, Lexikon und Teichbeispiele* ist, dass sie jederzeit ohne großen Aufwand an aktuelle Wissenstände angepasst werden können. Ein gedrucktes Buch ist m.M.n. bereits bei seiner Drucklegung veraltet.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## laolamia (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

hallo!

also ich wuerde dann eher ein wiki-projekt starten und eine buchdruck funktion anbieten.
dann ist die sache immer aktuell und jeder kann sich "sein buch " zusammenstellen.

beruflich hab ich so etwas grade fuer ein dokusystem gemacht. kostet nichts und bringt "finanziell" nichts 
grundlage ist das mediawiki mit der bucherweiterung von PediaPress. das "freie wikkisystem" hab ich umgebaut und nur redakteure duerfen schreiben.

nutzbar waere das wiki auch fuer unsere wissensdatenbank
gruss marco


----------



## robsig12 (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Grundsätlich gute Idee, aber wie schon weiter oben geschríeben, gibt es da viele verschiedene Meinungen, und welche ist die richtige Meinung. Wer kann das von sich behaupten, alles zu wissen?

Ein anderes Problem sehe ich da beim Verzetteln.

So wie es verschiedene Foren für Koihaltung, Gartenteich, Schwimmteich etc. gibt, ist es mit so einem Buch natürlich auch. Jeder wird sich auf das Fachgebiet entweder Koi, oder Gartenteich, oder Schwimmteich mit Literatur versorgen, die er benötigt. Was bringt mir da ein Buch, wo alles beschrieben wird, wo mich nur z.B. speziell der Koiteich interessiert.

Wie gesagt gute Idee, aber wohl nicht zu realisieren.


----------



## Joachim (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Moin auch...

ich möchte mich den meisten Vorrednern anschließen und denke das ein Buch wie Vorgeschlagen der falsche Weg wäre, da die Informationen darin zwangsläufig veraltet sein werden und gut duchsuchen lässt sich ein Buch auch nur bedingt. Ein Bildband wäre da schon was anderes, aber auch hier sollte man Kosten/Nutzen im Auge behalten.

Die Wiki Idee läge mir wesentlich näher, obgleich es auch da im Vorfeld die mögliche technische Lösung zu diskutieren gilt, denn wir haben bereits (glaub ich zumindest ) 2mal ein Wiki/Lexikon mehr oder weniger von Hand in eine neue Software portiert und das war jedesmal (logisch) mehr Aufwand. Dazu später anderswo mehr, vielleicht in nem neuen Thema?

Prinzipiell bin ich sofort dabei wenn es darum geht das vorhandene und kommende Wissen im Forum besser aufbereitet zugänglich zu machen und das für jeden und ohne extra Kosten wie bisher.

@Marco
Deinen Ansatz find ich schon ganz gut. Hast du mal nen Link bzw. allgem. mehr Infos zu deinem beschriebenem Projekt? Womöglich könnte man ja Mitch für so ein, oder ähnliches, Projekt mit begeistern und synergien nutzen.


----------



## laolamia (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*



Joachim schrieb:


> @Marco
> Deinen Ansatz find ich schon ganz gut. Hast du mal nen Link bzw. allgem. mehr Infos zu deinem beschriebenem Projekt? Womöglich könnte man ja Mitch für so ein, oder ähnliches, Projekt mit begeistern und synergien nutzen.




hallo!

das projekt liegt in einem landesverwaltungsnetzt und ist von "aussen" nicht zu erreichen.
zeilgruppe sind mitarbeiter von schulen, die sollen ein hilfesystem fuer von uns erstellte software erhalten.
genau da war die ueberlegung keine "veralteten" buecher zu verschicken und jedem nur das benoetigte in papierform zu geben.

kosten durfte es nichts 
es gibt sogenannte "poweruser" die schreibrechte haben und die themen aufbereiten.
jeder user kann sich dann wenn gewuenscht ein buch zusammenstellen und selber ausdrucken... oder bestellen.

da das wiki ja eine rieseige und staendig wachsende informationsquelle ist war es fuer uns die wahl da es fuer zukunftige projekte nutzbar ist.
wichtig war auch die einbindung von videos, pdf und bildern.. wir denken zur zeit ueber screencast nach

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilfe:Buchfunktion

von einem offenen system halte ich nichts da es staendig stoernefriede gibt.
es muss auch eine redaktionsgruppe pro fachbereich geben, diesen werden wir dann vertrauen und zuarbeiten 

im uebrigen wuerde ich das wiki nicht als forumsersatz sehen sondern als ergaenzung.
dinge die "ausdiskutiert" sind werden veroeffentlicht.

pflanzen und tierdatenbank, grundsaetze der teichgestaltung, spezialteiche und technik mit allen richtungen.

gruss lao
ps: es macht "nur" arbeit


----------



## Joachim (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Marco,

was mich am Mediawiki bisher störte war, das es zuweilen zu "nüchtern" daher kam. Ich kann zwar alle kategorien anzeigen lassen, hab aber keine Kategoriebilder und ebenso keine Artikelbilder. Ich fand das immer als großen Vorteil im Lexikon bei uns, das man in der Liste der Pflanzen zB. schon vor dem klick auf einen Eintrag ein kleines Vorschaubild sehen kann und somit schon mal nen kleinen Überblick hat. Nicht jeder kann sich sofort unter den Namen etwas vorstellen und würde sich dann womöglich "totsuchen"...

Ich hab mich lang nicht mehr mit nem Wiki beschäftigt - ist da per Plugin/Addon was möglich? Ich muss mal schaun ...


----------



## laolamia (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

hallo!

du nkannst das wikki anpassen wie du moechtest, dazu werden templates erstellt und auch vorschaubilder sind moeglich.
fuer die gestaltung war ich nicht "zustaendig", aber wenn man(n) die relativ leichte wikisyntax drin hat ist eigentlich alles moeglich.

http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/wiki/gartenwiki/Schönfrucht
* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *

wir schweifen ab 

gruss lao


----------



## Joachim (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

hmm...

Also die Druckfunktion ist schon sehr verlockend, aber es bleiben halt ein paar Contras:

- keine BBcodes, stattdessen eigene wikisyntax
- schlechte Kopplung mit dem Forum (Wortersetzung, User und Usergruppen, Style, Suche)

Pro:
+ Forensoftware unabhängig
+ Kostenfrei

mal so aus dem Ärmel... 

Das waren schon vor jahren die Gründe, die gegen ein Mediawiki sprachen. Leider.


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Ich sehe es genauso wie Jürgen.
Wir haben hier einen großen Basiswissen und Fachbeiträge-Bereich.
Fast jeder benutzt heutzutage einen PC und liest immer aktuel in Foren mit. Das Basiswissen und die Fachbeiräge werden relativ häufig angeklickt und somit auch gelesen.
Ein Buch ist eben ein Buch..wie es viele auf dem Markt gibt.
Woher sollen Neueinsteiger wissen, dass es DAS Buch zum Teichbau ist?
Jeder hat mal angefangen...und viele Leute nehmen einfach irgendein Buch..


----------



## Koipaar (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hoffe alle hatten einen möglichst stressfreien Tag. Zur Frage von Christine: mit unserer kaufmännischen Abteilung habe ich noch nicht gesprochen. Es wäre zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wenig sinnvoll. Erst wenn ein ganz konkretes Konzept existiert (wesentlich konkreter und detailierter als in meiner PDF), wäre eine Basis zur Abschätzung der Marktchancen und Kostenkalkulation möglich. Mit der von Andreas angesprochenen optischen Positionierung hätte ich die geringsten Probleme. 
Ob das Internet (und Internetforen) Fachbücher entweder jetzt oder in Zukunft verdrängt, diese Diskussion läuft seit geraumer Zeit, und auch bei uns im Verlag wird darüber immer wieder kontrovers diskutiert. Momentan laufen unsere Fachbücher aber gut, ob es an den Themen oder der Zielgruppe liegt, kann ich aber nicht sagen. Ich bin in einigen Foren, nicht nur privat, auch beruflich. Bis auf ein einziges Forum bieten mir alle soviel gute Infos, dass ich nicht mehr darauf verzichten will, wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde, lebendig, eigentlich immer auf dem neusten Stand und schnell. Trotzdem arbeite ich auch immer noch mit Fachbücher, aber das variiert sicherlich von Person zu Person.
Das schwierigste an einem Fachbuch ist aber ein Punkt, der in einigen Beitägen angesprochen wurde, die Beschränkung des Umfangs ohne die inhaltliche Qualität leiden zu lassen. Die Frage nach dem was ich erreichen, bzw. wen ich ansprechen will ist deshalb von besonderer Bedeutung. Zu glauben, alles was den Bereich Teich betrifft, ließe sich in einem Buch realisieren, ist illusorisch. Ich denke eher an ein Buch für "Einsteiger", für die, die einfach nur an einen Teich grundsätzlich denken, aber sich z.B. mangels Vorwissen unsicher sind, welche Art Teich es sein soll und welche Möglichkeiten bestehen. 
Vielleicht noch ein grundsätzlicher Hinweis, durch meinen Beruf bin ich mit Sicherheit prinmäßig vorbelastet, man sehe es mir nach. 
Marcos Idee gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut. Ich habe mich zwar bisher noch nicht mit der Buchfunktion von Wikki befasst, werde es aber mit Sicherheit nachholen. 
Wenn Echinopsis fragt, woher die Leute wissen, das es DAS Buch zum Teichbau ist, DAS Buch, egal ob Teichbau oder ein anderes Thema gibt es nur in den absoluten Ausnahmefällen. Auch gehört zu eine Neuerscheinung immer ein wie auch immer aussehendes Marketing.  

Grüße aus Budenheim,
Christoph


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*



Koipaar schrieb:


> Wenn Echinopsis fragt, woher die Leute wissen, das es DAS Buch zum Teichbau ist, DAS Buch, egal ob Teichbau oder ein anderes Thema gibt es nur in den absoluten Ausnahmefällen.



Also wird es ein Buch wie vieles sein?
Evtl besser als so manches Fachbuch, es wird aber wohl kaum ein potentieller Käufer erkennen.
Wieso gegen Windmühlen kämpfen? Die Fachbeiträge und das Basiswissen weiter auszuarbeiten hier im Forum würde wesentlich mehr bringen.

Solltet Ihr es trotzdem versuchen wollen wünsche ich euch trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## Annett (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Christoph.

Wenn ich mich in unserem direktem Umfeld so umsehe, dann gebe ich Dir Recht, dass da sicher noch Bedarf an guten Informationen zum Thema Teich besteht. 
Da stehen Teiche, deren Besitzer die Pflanzen entfernen, weil sie ihnen zu sehr wuchern... die 1x pro Jahr den Teich komplett reinigen usw. usw. 
Nur, diese Leute wollen teilweise gar nicht wissen, was sie falsch machen oder was man besser machen könnte. 

Es gibt allerdings auch aktuell schon ein paar wenige Bücher, die man empfehlen kann. Allen voran die Bücher der Firma Naturagart. Für Koihalter bringen die natürlich wenig...


Wenn ich mich auf Informationssuche begebe, und das vielleicht im Internet, dann bin ich ganz flott in einem Forum (ganz egal, um welches Thema es gerade geht). 
Ich persönlich lese viele Sachen bspw. zum Thema Landwirtschaft in Fachartikeln (.pdf) nach. Bücher kaufe ich nur noch sehr selten. Auch, weil ich kaum zum offline-Lesen komme.
Wenn, dann kaufe ich Fach-Bücher nach sehr gezielter Vorinformation (Ama*on-Rezensionen sei dank) zu eher umfangreichen, völlig neuen Themen. 

Die Generation, die ausschließlich Informationen aus gedruckten Medien bezieht, wird m.M.n. immer kleiner/älter. 
Der Rest muss nur erstmal auf die Idee kommen, zum gerade im Kopf befindlichen Thema (in unserem Falle Teichbau/Teichprobleme) eine Internetsuchmaschine anzuwerfen.
Ist dieser Schritt getan, braucht man aus meiner Sicht kein Buch mehr.


----------



## laolamia (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

hallo!

sicher ist das internet ein sehr gutes und aktuelles medium, aber buercher kauf ich noch immer... lass ich kaufen 
grade fachbuecher als nachschlagewerke hab ich in meinem buero gestapelt... und ich bin eigentlich ein internetsuechtiger 

ist halt geschmackssache.

gruss marco


----------



## Bebel (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Christoph

Ich liebe Bücher und ganz besonders Teich- oder Gartenbücher. Ich sitze damit gerne im Sommer im Garten und hole mir neue Ideen. Meinen Laptop nehme ich eher selten mit in den Garten wenn ich es mir gemütlich machen möchte. 

Deine Buchidee haut mich jedoch nicht vom Hocker, wie willst Du diese ganzen Themen gescheit in *einem* Buch abhandeln? Und eine ganz andere Frage, wen interessiert diese Fülle von Themen. Bücher in denen diese Themen viel zu kurz abgehandelt werden gibt es doch schon zu genüge. 

Ich gebe Volker recht ein Buch mit vielen Bildern von gelungenen Teichen findet sicher mehr Interessenten. Ruhig auch mit den Geschichten der Besitzer zur Entstehung des Teiches, den Erfahrungen, den Erlebnissen und den Fehlern die gemacht wurden. Also eher ein Buch um sich für eine Teichart zu entscheiden, bzw. sich Anregungen für den eigenen Teich zu holen.

Die Themen in Deinem Buch sind sicherlich alle sehr interessant, aber wenn ich mich für eine Teichart entschieden habe, dann hätte ich doch gerne dazu möglichst viele Informationen und Bilder. Was interessiert einen Liebhaber naturnaher Teiche die Filtertechnik eines Koiteiches?

LG Bebel


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Jepp ... und in dieselbe Kerbe sollte der Wettbewerb schlagen und nach Teichkategorie zeigenswerte Beispielteiche zu Tage fördern und dauerhaft verfügbar machen (im Lexikon). 

Na mal schaun - vielleicht wird es ja noch was...


----------



## Koipaar (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Bebel,

ich sitze überigens im Sommer (falls wir denn wirklich einen Sommer haben) auch gerne auf der Terasse und lese. Nicht umsonst bestand meine Idee aus einem Buch plus CD/DVD. Das Buch um sich einen ersten Eindruck zu verschaffen, die CD/DVD mit weitergehenden und detailierteren Infos und reichlicher Bebilderung. Natürlich wären dann immer noch nicht alle Fragen beantwortet die auftauchen könnten und genau das wäre ein guter Zeitpunkt um ins Internet, bzw. Forum zu gehen. Natürlich geht es auch ohne Buch, aber zumindest ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das ein Informationsmix vorteilhaft ist. 

Das ein Buch mit vielen Bildern interessant ist, steht für mich außer Zweifel, sieh die Blickaufzeichnungen an, das Bild oben rechts findet immer Beachtung, in vielen Fällen eine höhere Beachtung als die Headlines eine Seite.

In deinem vorletzten Absatz beschreibst du eigentlich etwas, was gar nicht so weit von dem entfernt ist, ein Buch zur Entscheidungshilfe. Der von mir skizzierte Weg wäre wahrscheinlich aufwändiger, möglicher Weise auch komplizierter als dein Ansatz, aber vielleicht wäre die Mischung von beidem ein guter Weg.

Ich möchte mich auch bei Allen bedanken, die sich die Zeit genommen und so konstruktiv an dem Thema beteiligt haben. 

Ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2011

Liebe Grüße Christoph


----------



## marcus18488 (1. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Christoph

Die Idee von einem guten Buch finde ich toll. Ich selbst sitze oft im Sommer in meinem Garten oder auf dem Balkon und lese. Was ich dort nicht brauchen kann, ist ein Laptop. Ich finde, das passt irgendwie nicht so ganz zum plätschern meines Bachlaufes und den Geräuschen der Natur. Ist meine Meinung.

Ein Vorschlag zum nachdenken wäre, ein Buch relativ allgemein mit vielen Tips und Ratschlägen aus der Praxis aufzubauen. Dort dürfen auch verschiedene Meinungen vertreten sein (Beispiel Filterleistung). Letztendlich wird sich kaum einer genau an die Vorschläge halten, sondern sich auch ein paar eigene Gedanken machen.
Wenn der Aufbau ähnlich wie bei Mergus und seinen Lexicas gehalten ist, kann doch jederzeit der Band 2 oder Band 3 erscheinen mit speziellen Themen, die dort sehr eingehend behandelt werden. Die finanzielle seite von Verlagssicht lasse ich mal aussen vor, das müssten die Fachleute entscheiden.
Doch die Idee von mehreren Bänden wönnte man in Betracht ziehen.

Was ich sehr Interessant finden würde, die auch finaziele Seite der Erstellung eines Gartenteiches zu behandeln. Wenn hier einige reale Beispiele genannt werden, würden sich bestimmt einige Käufer für ein Buch hinzugewinnen lassen.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Koipaar (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Eine Idee alle Mitglieder betreffend*

Hallo Marcus,

geht mir wie dir, mit Laptop am Teich wäre technisch Dank Wlan kein Problem, aber Mal möchte ich auch nicht vor einem Bildschirm sitzen. Dein Vorschlag hat einiges für sich und ich bin der Überzeugung, daß Bücher noch lange Zeit ihre Berechtigung haben und auch gelesen werden.

LG, Christoph


----------

